# Cmdagent.exe error message with COMODO



## jampot (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi,

**PLEASE NOTE**
I have posted this question in the *Malaware Forum* which I think may have been an error on my part as that forum appears to be for issues relating to HJT problems. Please accept my apologies for duplicate posting but I think my problem is classified as 'General Security Related' and should have been posted here!

Please advise if I should ammened/close posting in previous forum.

Sorry for confusion.

This is my posting:-

Each time I boot up my laptop (Vista) I get error message stating Cmd agent has stopped working - a problem caused the application to stop working correctly, windows will notify you if a solution is available

The COMODO icon in the system tray has a red circle with a cross through it - COMODO control panel indicates that COMODO application agent is not running

Clicking on Run diagnostic utility to fix problem reports that diagnostic utility did not find any problems with installation.

I have turned on Windows Firewall to give some protection.

Is there a fix to this problem - should I reinstall COMODO?

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## rbalaji (Feb 5, 2009)

Uninstall Comodo completely and then (and only then) reinstall comodo from scratch. Do not try to reinstall comodo on top of the non-functioning installation.


----------



## jampot (Jul 10, 2002)

should windows firewall be switched off prior to download?


----------



## rbalaji (Feb 5, 2009)

No need. I don't think the windows firewall will interfere with the download. Perhaps you should disconnect from the internet, turn off the windows firewall, and then install the new firewall after you have completed the download. Good luck.


----------

